# Motivational Speaking & Fulfillment



## Timmay (Feb 15, 2017)

So I get home from work and a motivational speaker trying to sell his book is at my door. I ask some questions about his book and the basic gist is that he is trying to inspire people to better their current situations, whether that be loving your family more, starting a business, or exercising. He said he hoped he could help people see beyond themselves and get in other people's shoes for the betterment of their lives and community. He said he hoped that this could help people "manage" evil, like laws manage society and crime. 
I said that sounds like a noble thing, but if that's all you do that doesn't solve the ultimate problem of evil that we all have, nor the penalty for it against a holy God. It's like focusing on a minor issue when you have a terminal one to deal with. I gave him the gospel and he said, well maybe in the end all evil will be eradicated, but now it won't be and its obvious in the world today that living by the Bible doesn't solve this. I said but living by the Word and in Christ is all you need to love God and your neighbor, although not perfectly, and that's the whole point, why Christ came to die for sinners. 
He went on about how people can live by whatever truth they want and he doesn't need just the Bible to do so.
Our convo ended with me reading his book if he agreed to come back.
His book focuses on motivation for fulfillment in whatever area of life you need motivation in. But how do you think I should go about explaining how our fulfillment is ONLY in Christ? And how would you show that self effort in getting more exercise, or spending more time with your family or being a better employee is futile without Christ? Or are these things that are noble and pure that Paul says we can focus on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MW (Feb 15, 2017)

It is like two vacuum cleaners sucking the void out of each other. Their idea of fulfilment has the effect of emptying everything around them; and what others take from them only leaves them void again. They are not really contributing to others because they do not give out of any sense of fulness, but are always serving themselves of others and at their expense. They give to get and they love for themselves.

Jesus Christ, in whom all fulness dwells, has said, "He that believeth on me out of his belly shall flow rivers of living water." A stagnant dam gives rise to villagers competing with one another, and thence come wars and fights. But a living spring continually replenishes those who are drawing from it, and enables them to give meaningfully and selflessly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

